# Sale - Black Fri Small Biz Sat/Sun 2014 at Golden River Sports!



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

*When You Shop Small, It Can Lead to BIG Things
*
GRS will be closed tomorrow for Turkey Day. But please join us for fantastic savings this Black Friday and also for Small Business Saturday and Sunday as well. This Friday, Saturday and Sunday Only - Nov 28 ~ 30, 2014 SAVE UP TO 90% OFF! This is the ONLY time during the year we offer discounts this deep. This is our final chance to clear out inventory before Santa starts bringing our 2015 arrivals. 

Whether you or that someone special wants a new dry suit/top, paddle, PFD, skirt, helmet, kayak, SUP, rod/reel, waders, boots, flies, clothing or other accessories - YOU CAN BARTER AND YOU WILL SAVE. See more detailed lists below (hint: $500 inc tax can get you a new kayak!).

Plus, we are bringing back our popular 50/50 offer: Put 50% down now, take your items home, wrap them up with a smile and pay the other 50% by end of January 2015. This offer is just for you!

So please stop by GRS and support local small businesses. All it takes is one item - no matter how big or how small - to keep local businesses successful during the holidays. Shop Small - Think BIG!

*Thanksgiving Kayaks / SUP On Sale!* Kayaks and SUP's will be on sale this Friday, Saturday and Sunday! These prices are so low, our manufacturers do not allow us to advertise makes/models/sizes. However, we have NEW select kayaks and SUP boards that we are marked down by 50%. That's right - for $500, INCLUDING TAX, you can walk out the door with the best gift ever - a new kayak or SUP board - even if its a gift for YOU! We also have all in stock PFD's and all in stock dry suits and dry tops priced at 30% off. BOOM! Cram that in your stocking. All other clothing and accessories are also on sale - up to 50% off. Its the perfect time of year to buy!

*Fly Fishing!* We have lots of fly fishing specials for Black Friday, Small Business Saturday and Sunday as well! Everything is on sale - up to 90% off! We have inventory on the floor that MUST GO NOW! Here's a few: Ross Vexsis Reels - 70+% off! Fly Lines up to 75% off! All Fly Rods are at least 40% off! Select Waders - 50% off! Rod/Reel Combos - 40% to 70% Off! Scientific Angler Fly Boxes - 50% Off! All books are 40% off and Umpqua Packs, Vests and Bags are 30% Off! Also ask about our free fly tying nights and our rod building classes or buy a Class, Clinic or Guide Trip Gift Card for the one you love!

Sale items are in stock inventory only. Some exclusions apply. See store for details. 

Golden River Sports
806 Washington Ave
Golden, CO 80401
(303) 215-9386
[email protected]

Mon ~ Fri: 9am to 6pm
Sat and Sun: 9am to 5pm

Closed Thanksgiving Day


----------

